# Hello from Portugal



## salva (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,

This isn't my first post but I think it is only polite that I introduce myself before delving deeper into the heart of this forum.

My name is Salvador and i am a 16 year old international student. I have always lived and studied in the lovely country of PORTUGAL. I am Portuguese by birth and by blood. You might be asking yourself: "_If he is Portuguese has Portuguese parents and has always lived in Portugal how does he speak (or in this case read/write) in English so well?_" Well the answer is that since I was 3 years old i have attended an English international school.

The school i am in is also the answer to "_What got you started in Sound/lighting?_" It was because of the "great" (by Portuguese standards it is one of the best schools) school facilities that I was able to develop an interest in all of this.

Anyway, long story cut short, I am now the TD for our school and enjoy all of the tasks related to that. Also because of the dimensions of our school, (small (total of ~1200 student) i am usually forced to to run an one man show. This is something that, on one hand, i do like (to use my teacher's words: I strive under pressure). But on the other hand it is kind of bad because it means that when i leave (which should be soon) no one else can pickup the work.

OK lets not let this become an auto-biography on me. lol.

Just wanted to say hi to everyone here and properly introduce myself. I can see that this forum is going to become a very important place in my life as TD or techie. I'll be shure to try to return the favour.

P.S. Check out the latest perfomance I designed Sound and Lighting for "His Dark Materials" (site not maintained by me). Check out the pictures and more photos part. If you want more info on the production take a look at this thread.

Thanks,


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jul 30, 2006)

welcome to this site. your stuff look great btw. 

after just spending a week listening to my relatives speaking portageses i wish i could prove i picked some up. but alas, i can only say "thankyou". (i will not attemp to write the word in portugesse because i will undoubtedly butcher it)


----------



## salva (Jul 31, 2006)

Thankyou (obrigado)


----------



## CowboyDan (Jul 31, 2006)

Always good to see a new face around the forms. Welcome!

Dan


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jul 31, 2006)

salva said:


> Thankyou (obrigado)



yep! 

i also kept on hereing the word acci (sp?)


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey i to am in your same positon except i am in australia and i am an sound tech but i share you thoughts on theatre 

i would like to extend my welcome and i hope you like this site as much as i do 

i have found it very helpful to find out anything about technical theatre

no infomation on how to beat that actor who argues that they are better than crew yet but we will work it out at some point


----------

